# ¿como medir pistas de circuito en motherboard?



## hmp_khauff (Oct 15, 2008)

como mido en un multimetro digital las pistas cortadas en un motherboard? y además para medir componentes de motherboard en que escala de ohm debo poner para medir la resistencia en un multimetro digital?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 15, 2008)

lamento decirte, que para medir pistas va a estar en "chino" porque son placas que usan varias "caras" de pistas, ademas que van de una cara a otra a traves de "pots" (creo que asi le dicen) y éstos muchas veces estan debajo de  integrados.

saludos.

pd.  muchos multimetros tienen autorango.    sino es asi para medir resistencias, pues puedes empezar por el rango mas bajo, si te da 0L  (cero lectura) pues puedes ir aumentando el rango.


----------

